# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > مبتدی: استفاده از کریستال ریپورت در C#‎

## armm1388

با سلام
لطفا بفرمایید آخرین نسخه کریستال ریپورت که می توان از آن در VS استفاده کرد کدام است؟ اگر رایگان است از کجا دانلود کنم؟ ضمنا نسخه ای که هنگام نصب ضمیمه خود VS می شود بهتر است یا نسخه مستقل؟
با تشکر فراوان

----------

